# Def Tech Bipolar....



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is anyone using these???

I currently have a 7.1 setup with yamaha ns-333 as my side and rear surrounds. BB near me has the Def Tech Bipolar speakers on sale for $195 a piece, and have heard nothing but good things about bipolar speakers. I was wondering if buying the Def Techs and using them as my side surrounds would wpuld make since.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

One thing I did notice is my yamaha speakers o are 6ohms and the Def Techs are 8ohms.....would this cause an issue


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have hybrid bi-pole/di-pole speakers in my system and like them very much but they are not Def Tech. I really like bi/di side surround speakers in a home theater system so I'd say go for it. Would not worry about the Ohm ratings.


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

nova said:


> I have hybrid bi-pole/di-pole speakers in my system and like them very much but they are not Def Tech. I really like bi/di side surround speakers in a home theater system so I'd say go for it. Would not worry about the Ohm ratings.


7.1 or 5.1? and are you using them as sides, rears or both?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a 5.1 but my surrounds are mounted directly to the side of seating position, about 3 ft above ear level, so I sit in the null.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

I have all the Def Tech BP8080ST speakers in my living room. They're really nice! Crisp clear sounds everywhere. Sounds like the price is right on them, I dont think you'll be disappointed in getting them.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I use them in my theater and the sound is great.


----------

